# TEam SCSS Gauge Pod Kit



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Abo installed the gauge pod kit on my GTO.
It looks awesome!:lol: :lol:


----------



## GoatBoy4056 (Nov 30, 2006)

gauge pod looks great..very well done...my next question is about your head unit...what kind is it..where did you pruchase it...that as well came out really nicely done..props!


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

GoatBoy4056 said:


> gauge pod looks great..very well done...my next question is about your head unit...what kind is it..where did you pruchase it...that as well came out really nicely done..props!


Thanks for your compliments!
The head unit, is a Pioneer AVIC D2, GPS,CD,MP3,radio.
I purchased online.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Abo is a great guy I bought my extra set of rims off of him a while back.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

socal gto said:


> Abo is a great guy I bought my extra set of rims off of him a while back.


I concur, he is great guy!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks nice! Since my 06 w/Feb build date doesn't have the harness plug for the factory gauges, I've been looking at this as an option.

My only concern is with all those numbers on the gauge faces. don't they have 1/2 arc scales available?


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

*Gauges*

I think that is a good option!
About your question,may be they can answer that better than me.
BTW I seen that you are from Alameda, a good friend of my lives there!
I had great rides with him, in the NorCal twisties, the best in the Country.


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Sumida? Nice gauge.:cheers


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

mlekawa said:


> Sumida? Nice gauge.:cheers


:agree 
Thanks!


----------



## alphaqGTO (Jan 15, 2007)

mlekawa said:


> Sumida? Nice gauge.:cheers


This is sumida.

Who are you?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

that pod looks great............I have been waiting for the Aeroforce guages for the LS2 to install with this pod but I''m losing faith that it will ever happen so I may just go ahead and get a JHP


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

*JHP Gauges*

Good choice man!


----------

